# Flat roof and recessed



## lysforude (Sep 27, 2009)

Is it possible to install any kind of recessed lighting in a ceiling/roof construction of (from bottom to top) ceiling/roof decking (2x8 T&G), 5/8" plywood, 4-1/2" rigid foam, 1/2" denseboard, roofing membrane. We are reroofing a completely flat roof. 

The architectural style is exposed beams and exposed roof decking . There is no chance of lowering the ceiling, nor is it possible to raise the roof to provide space above the decking. The above mentioned "sandwich" is what we have to work with.

Hoping there would be some super-low housings (possibly low voltage or LED), or perhaps low housings that are allowed to stick into the rigid foam.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

lysforude said:


> Is it possible to install any kind of recessed lighting in a ceiling/roof construction of (from bottom to top) ceiling/roof decking (2x8 T&G), 5/8" plywood, 4-1/2" rigid foam, 1/2" denseboard, roofing membrane. We are reroofing a completely flat roof.
> 
> The architectural style is exposed beams and exposed roof decking . There is no chance of lowering the ceiling, nor is it possible to raise the roof to provide space above the decking. The above mentioned "sandwich" is what we have to work with.
> 
> Hoping there would be some super-low housings (possibly low voltage or LED), or perhaps low housings that are allowed to stick into the rigid foam.


 
What is the rigid foam made of? Polystyrene? They do make fireproof covers to go over a recessed light. I've seen cans as shallow as 5".


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have seen some can lights about 6" tall. What is the total height you have to play with? I'm just a little confused with all of your measurements.


----------



## lysforude (Sep 27, 2009)

*clarification*

Not sure what is confusing. From bottom of the ceiling up to the birds  1.5"+5/8"+4.5"+1/2"+~1/8"
But 6" is definitely too tall; I was hoping for something closer to 2"


----------



## CharlieKelly (Sep 26, 2009)

lysforude said:


> Not sure what is confusing.


We're only dumb electrician, you need to hold our hands with anything that requires thinking.



What type of design do you do?


----------



## lysforude (Sep 27, 2009)

mostly minor remodeling projects; mid-century modern up to super-modern interior design


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.pegasusassociates.com/products/RecessedLighting/MiniLowVoltageFixtures.html


----------

